# opportunity for lc male



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila's breeder emailed me saying he's selling a male lc that he had and was going to show, and told me as he knew i wanted another chi. He is selling him because he doesn't believe he is show quality. I dont know age or size. But he isnt neutered obviously so that scares the bejeezus outta me. I have been lucky with my unneutered boxer with no marking or anything. I think he is young and he is selling him for really really cheap. He has a nice pedigree also with names to great greats grandparents.
Here is his pic


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

He is beautiful, if you don't want him get them to ship him here  
Get him!!!! xxx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is a really attractive boy , only looks very young also  , maybe you should go meet him


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i just emailed him, waiting for a reply. Yeah i'm sure he's under a year. Well i think so anyway.
I just noticed there are pics of his sire and dam and they are both champions. So that's good i guess. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous!  Maybe the breeder can't show him because he will be oversized? I don't know, but he is a beauty!! Have him neutered. :wink:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he does look under a yr old  he also looks like a girl lol , he is to pretty to be a little boy haha


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh he is ADORABLE!!!! I say get him get him GET HIM!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my I think he's gorgeous! I'd totally go for it!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we go again.

Get him!
Get him!!
Yeah go for it!

If the hubby asks - we weren't involved at all...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aw you guys are no help :laughing8: !!!! You're supposed to say, Ew he's awful stay away from that. LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

amandarose531 said:


> here we go again.
> 
> Get him!
> Get him!!
> ...


hahahahahahhaha!!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is quite a looker though!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous! His little face is precious. Hurry and bring him home before I hunt him down.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

But he's not awful. I think he's a lovely boy.  Just tell the hubs he's too good of a find to pass up. hehe


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oh but what if he marks...uuugghh i dont' know if i could handle that to be honest. Leila and her i'm so excited peepee's are about all i can handle.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ask the breeder how he is with his pottying/marking habits. It would be a concern of mine as well. Though if you got him neutered & *should* take care of the problem (so long as he's relatively young).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here is the breeders response : He was born Feb. 18th, so still a pup. He does mark now but he isn't neutered and I can't guarantee how he would be after neutering. Usually they are fine once they have been neutered. He does live with us. He loves people but can be shy. Definitely, very sweet! I expect him to mature to 4-4.5 lbs. I haven't weighed him recently but he is probably around 3.5 lbs.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, if you got him now & neutered he should stop marking. Marley was 10.5mo by the time he was neutered & he only scent marks now (if someone else has peed he has to over mark which I guess is probably more a dominance thing). Anyway...he sounds like a sweet heart to me. :love5: I'd have a very hard time passing him up if I was you. He really is a beauty!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

BTW, the only thing I can see "wrong" (standard wise) about him is it looks like he toes out a bit. Otherwise he looks ok from the photo. But he may have a slightly off bite (doesn't look horribly bad from the pic so not a major problem), an undescended testicle or what not. If you were wondering you could ask what his faults are. But in all honesty, if you're not going to show or breed--he looks like a fine pet Chi. Quite standard looking IMO.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'll admit it is very tempting. Not necessarily the color i'd pick for a new one but he is nice looking. And good breeding. His coat is so full looking..wow! I've always been more into sc but you guys have changed that, now i like both. :foxes15: I also asked about leila's mama, he is selling her after the new pups are weaned. She will be spayed already so that's nice. He is going to update her pics. She is 6 lbs but i'm not sure if that's pre baby weight or post.
He isn't asking much at all for the male and leila's mom is only half of that. But she's not as young.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aw, a mama and baby duo. That might be nice. I think this LC boy looks adorable too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So when is he coming home? :wink:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> So when is he coming home? :wink:


LOL I am thinking about visiting but that could be dangerous  I think i'm asking for trouble.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It could be. But you really want another one. I don't think you'll be happy until you get a second baby. :wink: This fella' is beautiful!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

how big does he look to you t? he was born feb 18 leila was born march 3rd so he is bout her age.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> how big does he look to you t? he was born feb 18 leila was born march 3rd so he is bout her age.


Hard to say from that pic. It looks to have been cropped and zoomed. That can really be deceiving with telling size. I would need to see a normal pic, from an average distance. Then I can give you a pretty good idea. :wink: 

From that pic alone, IMO, no way is he 3.5 lbs. That’s what Gia & Lex weighs. Take into account he’s a long coat, so he will appear “fluffier” than a short coat, but won’t change his frame size, if that makes sense. 

But like I said, seeing a pic of him not cropped in and zoomed may totally “change the picture.”

Get me some more pics.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

okay will do. I already asked for some of him and leila's mama too. ;-)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's a little 5.5 lb. boy. This pic was cropped.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow that 5.5lb boy looks small!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is Chance, 5 lbs., cropped in pic. Different angle than your pup. You can see Chance's full length here. Whereas your pup is at an angle. Makes a little difference when trying to judge size. At the angle your pup is at, it can make them appear somewhat shorter in length. Anyway, post the pics when you get them, and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> Wow that 5.5lb boy looks small!


He looks just like a 5.5 lb. pup should. :wink:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Chance looks beefy, nice and muscular. I can see how he would be a nice 5 pounder! That other one though does look small to me.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very handsome boy, tough decision.....would be cool to have Leila's mama too...or a puppy....or the boy....Heck just get all 3 LMAO....I'm no help am I?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> Chance looks beefy, nice and muscular. I can see how he would be a nice 5 pounder! That other one though does look small to me.


Depends on what angle you are looking at them from. :wink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyway Cheryl, do you see what I mean about different angles, cropping, etc.? It just really makes it hard to say.

Same pic, cropped differently. Taken same day, same photo session as the others.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When trying to gauge size, I think it helps to have a person in the picture. Or something like a coke can so you can approximate size. As T showed, cropping pictures totally changes the perception of size.

Brody is 5 pounds. Here he is with Courtney. With a ball in his mouth, of course. ha.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep. You can make them look all ranges of sizes by cropping, etc. But as Tracy mentioned, having someone hold them really gives you the best idea of their size. Other than that, it's a guessing game. If I can see a regular ole' pic (if you know what to look for, you can usually tell if they are cropped) I can give you an approx. guess.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmmm, if he is selling both this little guy and Leila's mom for such a good price then I say get both! hehehehehe This little guy no matter is size is adorable - I seriously doubt that I could say no if I were you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. And for the record, Cheryl asked me, which is why I went into the size topic. I can't really help with that kind of pic, though. But I think he's gorgeous whether he weighs 5 lbs. or 3.5 lbs. I really don't think it makes any difference. If they are pet only pups, and you like the way they look, and they are still small, then I say go for it!! I would take the lil guy in a heartbeat!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

yes and very fluffy lol


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

TLI said:


> I agree. And for the record, Cheryl asked me, which is why I went into the size topic. I can't really help with that kind of pic, though. But I think he's gorgeous whether he weighs 5 lbs. or 3.5 lbs. I really don't think it makes any difference. If they are pet only pups, and you like the way they look, and they are still small, then I say go for it!! I would take the lil guy in a heartbeat!


I like how you talked about the size and different camera angles and then gave examples. It is so true too - I know some of the pics I have taken of Chloe she looks way bigger in them than she actualy is. I am a terrible judge when it comes to weight even if I see the dog in person and forget it if I'm looking at a picture. LOL I say even if this little guy turns out to be a 10 pounder - still get him because he is just so darn cute and looks like a total sweetheart!
Can't wait until you go meet him and tell us all about it and hopefully post tons of more pictures!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am gonna have to think long and hard about going to see him. I know that could be a deal maker.lol
Hubby didn't want another dog, so he was not happy when he came home and saw leila. He didn't know what i was planning , *teehee* but i did tell him that i was going to get a chi. I think he though i meant in the future or was just talking. Suprise suprise 
He is pretty crazy about her, but i would fear for my life pulling that again. lol:nshocked2:
I guess i like living dangerously. :laughing1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous. See how he's standing toed out? Usually a dog that is 7-10 or so months old shouldn't do this. They will do it in the ring and it makes it hard for them to win. Its nothing wrong w/ the dog just not what you want in the ring, so that could be it. His bite also could be off, another thing that doesn't matter unless its WAY off or if you are showing them  He's gorgeous, but I will warn you that getting an older chi can be tough. Oakley is my absolute heart dog but wasn't socialised enough at all outside the breeder's house andis terrified of the world. 

He is beautiful, though. And I don't think he looks like he will be oversize, find out his current weight form the breeder though


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I asked him his weight and he estimated and told me he thought he'd top out around 4 to 4 1/2 lbs. But hopefully he will weigh him for me. I am just really worried about the marking issue. He told me twice that he is a real sweetheart and loves people but can be shy. But heck most dogs are shy somewhat so who knows.
I think he looks pretty small though. But I don't know when that pic was taken. Judging by his coat i'd say recently, since he wouldn't be that full at a much younger age.
I am waiting on another reply from him which i will prob get tomorrow. And hopefully some pics , i asked about pics of leila's mama too, since she will be for sale soon and will already be spayed.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some lines of LC chis pretty much have a coat from 5 months of age, others take a full 3 years to come in. It depends almost entirely on the lines. 

I think he looks like he's about Bryco's size with more fur so 3.5-3.75 lbs sounds right on, but its a picture, no one can really tell from a pic esp. if theres nothing else in the pic like this one. Either way hes a very pretty dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(Bryco marks something awful @ 7.5 months, btw. Not so bad at home anymore but everywhere else belly bands it is!)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

eep! I would be so afraid i'd get him, get him neutered asap obviously and then he would still mark. I'd kill myself. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He is gorgeous Cheryl if your breeder is any good he will have him neutere before sending him to you!! You have been lucky with your boxer but unenutered little dogs are little sods they mark mark mark i know a lot of toy dogs who started marking in the house at 18 months (coz frankly my friends are stupid and wouldn't neuter them ecause they thought it rescued his masculinity :roll well last straw was marking the bed!!

2 intact boys can causes fights too I know u trust winston and he sounds lovely but u just don't know

Anywy like I said if ur breeder is decent he'll have him neutered before selling


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww he looks lovely


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I say get him   you can never have to many chihuahuas  

Re Marking , all my boys are fixed ( all at 6 months old , other than Kirby who was 10 months because he was under 4lbs  ) Only Fizzy will mark inside , not in my house only in my shop & my brothers house lol I do make sure they get out lots , and have two good walks a day ( one in the park ) I think this helps as they get plenty of places & time to pee outside  

He is handsome !!! whats his name  ?


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Kirby ( he is 4.5 lbs )


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish he'd been offered to me,i would be over the same day to get him ADORABLE


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> I like how you talked about the size and different camera angles and then gave examples. It is so true too - I know some of the pics I have taken of Chloe she looks way bigger in them than she actualy is. I am a terrible judge when it comes to weight even if I see the dog in person and forget it if I'm looking at a picture. LOL I say even if this little guy turns out to be a 10 pounder - still get him because he is just so darn cute and looks like a total sweetheart!
> Can't wait until you go meet him and tell us all about it and hopefully post tons of more pictures!


Yep. It has to do a lot with the way our minds are trained to see things. When you see an up close pic, whatever it is looks bigger. You can take 2 pics, one cropped and close up, then show the same item from a normal distance, and they will look a totally different size. 

And I very much agree about this little guy. I do not think he weighs 3.5 lbs., but he is gorgeous! Since Cheryl is not trying to show, it really makes no difference at all.  All that matters, really, is that the person getting the pup is happy.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Kirby is a looker!
What a sweet looking boy!
All that hair is work tho !

Chance is very macho looking
in this pic!Like a mini pitbull so
muscular! Dahlia sez "Me like!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't see the pic. But we always tell him the same thing. That he looks like a mini pit bull. :lol: Rawwwrrrrrrrrr! He is tiny, and a stout little dude! He is built similar to your Dahlia.  Just a bit more compact, though.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely great points about size vs camera angle/zoom/position/etc. It also rings true when you want to gauge size compared to an object. Obviously if the object is between the camera & the subject--your subject is going to look much smaller in comparison to the object. Also if my comparison object is behind my subject...it's going to make the subject look much bigger. It doesn't only apply for dogs obviously...but ANY subject. 

Then I could have a 10lb small framed dog on a black background cropped with lots of empty space/background around it & I could probably pass it as a 4lb dog. Same goes for a stocky 3lb dog...cropped tightly on a solid background many may think I'm lying about weight & think "for sure" that's got to be at least a 7lb dog! I work with placing subjects (people, animals, products for commercial photos, etc) every day & see every day how decieving photos can be. It's frustrating especially shooting products that need to appear to be the EXACT same size--if my shot isn't the exact same angle or distance away I have to mess around with cropping it just right. It sounds easy but it's not! Which is why I now hate product photography. haha


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Kirby is a looker!
> Well sweet looking boy!



Thanks , he is the love of my life & such a nice little dog


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. I don't think the can comparison thing works at all. Depending on which angle you are, and where the can is standing, it can change everything. For people that know these things, they can usually read between the lines. But not many do. It's their perception, and it's hard to train your eye otherwise. I could make Jade look huge in a pic if I needed too. *It's just much easier to gauge size with a person in the pic.* Standing from a normal distance. Not a lot of background, and not to little. Once you see enough pics of them, and you get your mind wrapped around it, so to speak, it becomes easy to weed through all of that. But the average person doesn't. It's just like with the pic Cheryl posted. That pup easily looks 8 lbs. or so. But chances that he is, are slim. I have found solid backgrounds to work well for size gauging. Without a lot of lost space in the pic, you can really see their frame, and overall size. But you can't have too much background, because then it's like a "distant" shot. But no pic represents “actual” size. All of our Chi’s look bigger in pics. And then we just have to realize, that not all dogs weights hold true to their size. There is just no way around that, I guess. We have dogs here that weigh light on a scale, that are bigger than some that are heavier. Some of the prettiest Chi’s here on our boards are bigger Chi’s. IMO, unless size matters when you are buying a pup, there really is no reason to be over worried about it. So what if they weigh 6, 7, 8 lbs. vs. 4 lbs.? Is it really going to change your opinion about your dog adding 2 lbs.? I’m not saying that wanting a Chi within standard is wrong. Far from it. Most everyone does. But if it doesn’t turn out that way, and many times doesn’t, it isn’t the end of the World IMO.

So my advice, if size concerns you. Request a pic of someone holding them. There really is no way to change that size perception. You can easily judge the Chi’s size compared to the child or adult. Also, request a video. You can gauge their size by their surroundings in a vid.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is an example. I'm very much a "show me" person, so for those of you that are also, this will help understand. 

My Dad's clothes are filthy, he had been mowing and cleaning all day. But I didn't want to crop anything, so this is right out of the camera, just resized. There is no way to manipulate this kind of pic. I could crop and zoom all day, and Gia's size compared to my Dad is still going to look the same. 

BTW, Cheryl. Gia weighs 3.5 lbs. So if your fella' looks like this with someone holding them, then I'd say they are spot on. You can see all of her. Nothing tucked, legs hanging, etc. Hope it helps.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

T , I just love that pic. So sweet and always makes me think of my grandpa *that i miss terribly* he wore his hair like that and always wore those coverall getups. So cute 
I am still waiting to hear back from my last email from last night. Hopefully he will have some more pics for me. I am very unsure though with the marking issue. I am sure he isn't getting the pup neutered before and probably because some interested owner may want to use him as a stud. He is really pretty and is from good stock.
Sarah, he and winston are a concern of mine as well, if i got him i would have to keep them away from eachother and get him neutered immed.
Another thing i'm wondering is how he'll be with children. he's not been around them. The breeder is a young married guy and they have no kids.Not sure if there are nieces/nephews around, but like with leila it didn't matter because she was only 10-11 weeks when i got her and i trained her.
The breeder stated that he "thinks" he is 3.5 lbs and will mature at 4-4.5 lbs. I assume since he's been breeding for a few years he probably knows, and the pup lives with him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best wishes.  And yes, Grandpa's are funny, and sweet. Those hair styles, their get ups. Ya gotta love em'! :lol: I love my daddy with all of my heart. :love7:


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i think he looks gorgeous, do keep us posted on what you decide,xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The breeder hasn't wrote me back :< and his pic is not on the site anymore :crybaby: But there are updated pics of all the puppies... *swooning*


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I too think he is a beautiful boy!
But IMHO, Cheryl, it doesn't sound to me like he's the dog for you. It seems as if you're very concerned about marking so you probably shouldn't take the chance of getting a dog who might do that. (I'm not judging--just stating what appears to me to be a fact.) Every male dog I've ever had marked, and they were all neutered at 6 months. So, personally, I don't think neutering guarantees anything in that regard and since it's important for you that he not mark, you probably shouldn't take that chance. Just because an opportunity presents itself, that doesn't always mean we should avail ourselves of it...
Maybe instead you're meant to have Leila's mom...or a new female puppy... whatever you decide, I'm sure someone will have a wonderful new home! 
Best of luck; I hope you get exactly what you want!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I too think he is a beautiful boy!
> But IMHO, Cheryl, it doesn't sound to me like he's the dog for you. It seems as if you're very concerned about marking so you probably shouldn't take the chance of getting a dog who might do that. (I'm not judging--just stating what appears to me to be a fact.) Every male dog I've ever had marked, and they were all neutered at 6 months. So, personally, I don't think neutering guarantees anything in that regard and since it's important for you that he not mark, you probably shouldn't take that chance. Just because an opportunity presents itself, that doesn't always mean we should avail ourselves of it...
> Maybe instead you're meant to have Leila's mom...or a new female puppy... whatever you decide, I'm sure someone will have a wonderful new home!
> Best of luck; I hope you get exactly what you want!


Thanks and I kinda felt that way too. It just seemed like such a good offer. I guess I have been extremely lucky to have an unneutered dog that doesn't mark. I just thought most dogs were like that. Idk maybe it's a small dog thing that they like to mark.  But my boxer never has. Now outside he will pee over the top of other peoples "deposits" sometimes :laughing8: but i have no problems indoors. And I LOVE having a boy dog for some reason. I guess I will have to curb that desire then. I would like to see leila's momma and man i'd like to have one of the new pups that i posted pics of.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cheryl if I was gonna buy an older puppy/dog unless it was on breeding or showing terms I would expect them to have it neutered or spayed!! If not I'd want further money off to have it done!! Honestly I would still consider it if he neutere him first there's no threat to winstons position and he can wear a belly band whilst being trained he's beautiful


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think he's really beautiful! Pip was neutered at almost age 3, right before I got him, and he doesn't mark at all.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


> Thanks and I kinda felt that way too. It just seemed like such a good offer. I guess I have been extremely lucky to have an unneutered dog that doesn't mark. I just thought most dogs were like that. Idk maybe it's a small dog thing that they like to mark.  But my boxer never has. Now outside he will pee over the top of other peoples "deposits" sometimes :laughing8: but i have no problems indoors. And I LOVE having a boy dog for some reason. I guess I will have to curb that desire then. I would like to see leila's momma and man i'd like to have one of the new pups that i posted pics of.


You have been lucky with Winston. However, if you bring in another unaltered male, he probably would START marking if the new puppy did. I agree with Sarah, if you want him, he should be neutered now and then you could take him in a few weeks after he's recovered from his surgery. I find it a little odd that his breeder would place him unaltered. 

Marking is kind of a hit or miss thing. Some dogs do, some don't. Brody has never marked in his life and he's 2. I can take him anywhere, new places, pet stores, etc. and he squats to pee like a girl and then he's done. I hate marking too. I'd want to make sure that he didn't do that when you brought him home. So I'd have him neutered before and start his training at the breeders house!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have not heard back from my last email from the breeder, and his pic is no longer on , so i'm not sure if that means he's sold or what.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous! I hope you get to adopt him.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey,

I have an unneutered male and he is not marking a lot. Outside he will mark sometimes, but he doesn't indoors. He just tried that once as he was in his teenage age, but told him "no" and he never tried again. The only problem I see is that you got a female. He might try to protect her from other male dog and thus, get aggressive towards them. Or he will start marking because he wants to show that she is his.

I would probably get Leila's mum or another female instead of a male.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I just found out he is still available. But he isn't neutering him. He did get his baby teeth out and has had all shots though. I'm not sure why he's not doing it and i feel rude asking. lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg he is gorgeous!! i would get him if i was you!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have pretty much decided against him. My gut is telling me NO. I will be meeting him when I go to the breeders to meet leila's mom which will probably be soon though. 
I don't want a dog that marks, and I have an intact male boxer that I will not be getting neutered. I already know this boy marks and may continue after he got neutered and bringing him here could even cause my boxer to start marking.
I think i would be wise to stick to females until my winston crosses the bridge, then i would consider adding a male to our pack.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, you just never know about the marking. I think most intact males do. I think you'll be just as happy with a female.  He is a very gorgeous boy, though.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

How come you aren't going to fix your boxer? I was just going to say you should fix both of them and that should fix the problem, if that is your only hesitation. Maybe he's leaving him intact in case his buyer wants breeding rights, that's the only thing I can think of.

I prefer female animals in general, anything with balls bothers me lol.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I understand about not wanting a male because of the marking. I had an Irish Setter mix that passed away several years ago and even though he was fixed at a young age he still marked every now and then - but at least that was in the backyard so it didn't bother me. When I was looking around for a Chi I found this one that wanted really REALLY badly, but it was a male and I just couldn't bring myself to take that chance inside my house. I still kept his picture though because he is so darn cute! See:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just remember that boys make WONDERFUL and devoted and PERFECT pets! Don't discount the boys thinking that girls are better! Many people prefer the boys as they are so loving and such 'mama's boys' while the girls are off doing their own thing. 

Marking can be controlled by neutering and training. I would never pass up a wonderful boy puppy just because he was intact! If you get him neutered at around 6 months, before leg lifting becomes an ingrained habit, they will squat to potty like a girl and won't mark.

Brody has never marked. He doesn't lift his leg. He squats to potty and goes all at once, just like a girl. I had a female Poodle that was much more of a marker than he was, she even lifted her leg to pee! She was very dominant.

Anyway, didn't want people to pass on the little boys! I wouldn't trade Brody for ALL the girls in the world!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I totally prefer males as pets!! Milo & Maxie NEVER EVER marked or even lifted their leg to pee until Marley started marking at 6 1/2mo. We weren't going to neuter him so we didn't have him done early like we did the other 2 (Maxie was 7mo & Milo was 5 1/2mo when they were neutered). Now that Marley is neutered he only scent marks (over marking anothers urine or even high valued food) and Maxie...he unfortunately now marks upstairs so he's crated at night while the upstairs gate is open. Milo never marked period even while the other boys were over marking each other BUT he does now lift his leg to pee. Marley also marks upstairs. I do want to work with them on this but it's going to take quite a bit of time especially since if I'm around they won't do it. 

Anyway, as far as pets go males are definitely easier temperment wise. They're more laid back & easy going. Of course this all stems from my experience. Even female dogs we had prior to the Chi's the females were always more high strung & tempermental though. Not that I don't love my girls & I'm not saying they hate each other or don't like to cuddle. But they certainly are more complex. What female isn't?!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I really don't get the marking problem. Don't you want them to stop during a walk to mark?? Or are you scared that a male is going to mark inside the house??

I don't know of any male Chihuahua who is marking inside, and they are all unneutered !! Also some of these males are living together with other unneutered Chi males. The only male Chis I know of marking inside are neutered males that are kept together with females. This is because they want to show that it is their place and their females, even though they are neutered. I really think many here make a way too big deal out of marking. Not many male dogs are marking inside the house, provided that they are well trained!! So pls don't reject a cute male puppy just because you think they are going to mark inside, because they are not if you train them not to.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about marking in the house unless you plan on getting another intact male or have a bitch in season. Dogs can be toilet trained the same as a bitch.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Our marking problems started when Mari was in heat. I don't care what anyone says...sometimes training just DOESN'T work in those cases. I'm a good pack leader & train my dogs well & I worked for months to try to stop the marking of my (then) unneutered male. Sure it stopped him from marking...when I was in the same room. LOL 

If I was the OP, I would think twice about getting this male if she doesn't want marking to happen. However, I would NOT think twice about getting a male pup as long as she plans to neuter him by 6mo. That would be as ideal as getting a female pup.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

@ Heather: I think the reason of your male marking is because of the females you got. As you said he started as she was in heat. So females in a pack are clearly affecting males' marking habits. 

This is why I would never keep males and females together. And even if the male is neutered before the age of 6 months (personally I am totally against neutering a dog so early), it still won't guarantee that he won't mark inside to show who "owns" the female. 

If I get a second Chihuahua (and this is going to happen for sure in the near future  ) then I will only get another male.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm fairly positive the OP (Cherper) has already said that the breeder of this male says he DOES mark currently. I would also be afraid that his marking habits would trigger marking habits in her current intact male. Which would then make for potty training 2 males, neither of which are puppies and are probably going to be more difficult. No thank you!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just made a poll about whether your males mark inside the house or not. There are different conditions as well. Please take part since it would be really interesting to see. And hopefully it will take the fear of some people that males often mark inside


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> I'm fairly positive the OP (Cherper) has already said that the breeder of this male says he DOES mark currently. I would also be afraid that his marking habits would trigger marking habits in her current intact male. Which would then make for potty training 2 males, neither of which are puppies and are probably going to be more difficult. No thank you!


This is my fear, and i'm not willing to risk it.


----------

